

Show HN: SlackThemes – Make Slack pretty with custom themes - ufuk
http://slackthemes.net

======
devonoel
Neat little project. I have a similar small theming-related side project at
[http://haunter.io/](http://haunter.io/)

I'll shoot you a PR with my Slack theme.

